# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Почему Будда Шакьямуни входит в число главных аватар?

## Юра-веда

Здравствуйте! 
Я продолжительное время изучал и практиковал буддизм, потом узнал, что, оказывается, будда входит в число аватар Кришны. 
Но так ли это на самом деле? 
Да, косвенно, можно сказать, что это так. 
Почему косвенно? 
Как я понимаю, будда Шакьямуни - по категории учения Вед в вайшнавской трактовке - шактьявеша-аватара.
Почему я пришёл к такому выводу?
Именно на основе изучения буддийских сутр. Да и сами вайшнавы придерживаются линии что Свайам-бхагаван приходил более 5000 лет назад, а после Него, через 4500 лет (532 года назад) пришёл скрытый Свайам-бхагаван (в умонастроении Радхи). 
...
У вайшнавов есть такое объяснение, что буддисты исповедуют философию ненасилия ради духовного самоубийства, растворения в Нирване. Хотя у многих буддистов, Нирвана - это лишь непродолжительное место отдыха, между деятельностью по Спасению заблудших живых существ, вызволению их из Сансары. 
Существуют ещё Маха Нирвана и Маха Боди Нирвана. Но это иная тема.
Дело в том, что буддисты практикуют не просто ненасилие, а любовь ко всем существам и они хотят достичь состояния будды. Они идут к нему, становясь бодхисаттвами. 
...
Сам будда Шакьямуни реализовался как будда ещё до своего последнего прихода, состоявшегося 2600 лет назад. 
2600 лет назад будда пришёл к уровню татхагаты (поэтому называть его буддой даже в чём-то оскорбительно). Татхагата - это обладатель всех 10 качеств, а будда обладатель 9. [Буддизм - это йога, со своими ступенями.]
Вы наверное в курсе, что имеются многочисленные джатаки - жизнеописания прошлых воплощений татхагаты Сакьямуни?
Эти джатаки показывают, что он был бодисаттвой миллионы и миллионы воплощений. В одном писании говорится, что до достижения уровня Победителя в Истине (татхагаты), Гаутама практиковал 4 асанкьи и 100 000 кальп. Это невообразимое время, за которое родилось и умерло более 110 Брахм (вместе со вселенными). За это время Гаутама был учеником у многочисленных будд и татхагат.
...
Кстати, следующий будда, который придёт - Майтрея. В одной сутре я читал (лет 20 назад), что у изначального Шивы было 2 ученика высокого уровня.
Вы спросите, при чём тут буддизм?
А при том, что эти 2 ученика - те, кого нынче принято называть будда Шакьямуни и будда Майтрея. Шива размышлял, кого же из них первым привести к полному достижению (уровня татхагаты). Шива понимал, что будда Майтрея по духовным качествам сильно превосходит будду Шакьямуни, однако ученикам будды Майтреи не хватает смирения, в то время как ученики будды Шакьямуни - на порядок благочестивее. Так, Шива первым привёл к достижению будду Шакьямуни.
...
Буддисты не уповают на Бога, они даже не верят в Его существование. Они уповают на татхагат, будд, архатов, полубогов.  
...
Так почему же Божественного мудреца из рода Шакья включили в число главных аватар? Потому что это близлежащее предсказанное событие (для Кали-юги)? Некая веха?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Согласно ведической традиции Господь Будда регулярно приходит в этом своём воплощении. При этом они не принимают авторитетность буддистских текстов. Тем более с учётом всех нюансов их содержания. Господь Будда приходит, чтобы дать своим последователям разновидность учения шунья-вады, отрицающего концепцию Личности Бога. Поэтому не удивительно, что буддисты не верят в существование Бога.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Согласно ведической традиции Господь Будда регулярно приходит в этом своём воплощении.


Приходит, да. Только не один и тот же.
Вот отрывок комментария А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады к стиху Багаватам 2.37:



> Господь Будда, воплощение Господа, о котором говорится в данном стихе, - это не тот Будда, который известен нам из истории. Как утверждает Шрила Джива Госвами, Будда, упоминающийся в этом стихе, явился в другой век Кали. В течение жизни одного Ману на Земле сменяется более семидесяти двух Кали-юг - в одну из них и явился Господь Будда, о котором говорится в данном стихе. Господь Будда приходит на Землю, когда люди становятся чересчур материалистичными, и учит их зачаткам религии. ...


В комментарии к Багаватам 1.45 А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада пишет:



> ...Иначе говоря, без поддержки государства никакие философские доктрины или религиозные принципы не смогут успешно распространяться. Ради этого общего блага брахманы и кшатрии должны во всем сотрудничать друг с другом. Этот дух сотрудничества преобладал вплоть до времени правления Махараджи Ашоки. Господь Будда получил от царя Ашоки необходимую поддержку, поэтому его учение распространилось по всему миру.


Но Ашока приходил через 3 века после будды. Тут ошибка. Про этого царя есть видео-ролик:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUct90evZHY&t=20s

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Приходит, да. Только не один и тот же.
> Вот отрывок комментария А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады к стиху Багаватам 2.37:


Имеются в виду разные воплощения Господа Будды... в разные эпохи...




> В комментарии к Багаватам 1.45 А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада пишет:
> 
> Но Ашока приходил через 3 века после будды. Тут ошибка. Про этого царя есть видео-ролик:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUct90evZHY&t=20s


Можно сказать, что Ашока помог последователям Будды, т.е. помог таким образом в исполнении его миссии...

----------


## Юра-веда

Согласен

----------

